# Dualboot funktioniert nicht (x86 und Win XP mit Grub)

## Farnelius

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin noch blutigster Linux Anfänger und benötige deshalb dringends den Rat von ein paar erfahreren Usern.

Ich habe in der Konfigurationsdatei für Grub alles so eingestellt, wie es mir das Gentoo Handbook vorgeschlagen hat. Gentoo bootet auch ganz wunderbar, jedoch zeigt er mir beim Booten von Windows lediglich an:

...

und kehrt anschließend wieder zum Boot-Menü zurück.

Hat jemand mit diesem Phänomen schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.

Herzlichen Dank!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

willkommen im Forum.

Hilfreich ist, wenn Du uns den Inhalt der menu.lst Datei postest.

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Und auf welcher Partition beziehungsweise Festplatte dein Windows liegt und welches Windows du verwendest.

----------

## Farnelius

Liebe Helfer,

nun mein System habe ich folgendermaßen partitioniert:

/dev/hda1 System und Programmpartition von Windows mit Bootflag (wenn man es mit fdisk anzeigen lässt),

/dev/hda2 Dateipartition von Windows,

/dev/hda3 Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher von Windows,

/dev/hdb1 boot-Partition von Linux (Ebenfalls ist hier ein Bootflag gesetzt),

/dev/hdb2 swap Partition von Linux,

/dev/hdb3 root-Partition von Linux.

Ich benutzte ein Windows XP mit installiertem Service Pack 2.

Ich werde euch gleich auch meine menu.lst Datei posten...wenn ich sie erst einmal gefunden habe.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## Farnelius

Liebe Adjudanten,

ich habe versucht an die Datei menu.lst ranzukommen und stieß dabei auf folgende merkwürdige, surreale Gegebenheit:

mein Ordner /boot/ ist leer. (PANIK!)

Was soll ich machen? Nochmal installieren?

Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht erklären, denn schließlich bootet ja mein Gentoo Linux?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## Raze

/boot wird nicht automatisch gemountet, insofern du die gängigen Guides abgearbeitet hast.

Ein 

```
mount /boot
```

 sollte genügen, alternativ wenn du in ner Live-Umgebung bist 

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

.

----------

## ScytheMan

liegt vermutlich daran, dass du deine boot partition nicht gemounted hast, was gibt denn "mount" aus?

die boot partition ist normalerweise während des normalen systemgebrauchs nicht gemounted.

----------

## Farnelius

Klappt leider nicht, da er "unknown filesystem ext2 anzeigt"[/quote]

----------

## Raze

Dann hast du vermutlich ein ext2 Filesystem erstellt aber die entsprechenden Optionen nicht im Kernel aktiviert.

```
tune2fs -O has_journal /dev/hdb1
```

Konvertiert ext2 -> ext3.

Exakt den selben Fall hat ich gestern zu Hause.  :Laughing:  Anschließend änderst du in der /etc/fstab das Filesystem für /dev/hdb1 auf "ext3" und gibst wieder ein "mount /boot" ein.

----------

## Farnelius

Liebe Freunde,

vielen Dank für diesen Tipp. Hat gut funktioniert. Ich bin an die Datei menu.lst herangekommen. Hier ist sie:

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

# splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r10 (hdb)

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hdb3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r10 (Rescue)

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hdb3 init=/bin/bb

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Ich hoffe, dass euch die Datei weiterhelfen kann. Und somit natürlich auch mir als Hauptnutznießer dieses Eintrages.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen. So macht das irgendwie richtig Spaß mit Linux!

Herzlichst 

Steven

----------

## toralf

Ich habe noch zusätzlich den root() Eintrag drin :

```
title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## Farnelius

Vielen Dank ich werds morgen ausprobieren, da ich heute nicht mehr an meinen PC rankomme.

Aber wenn das klappt, möchte ich mich schon jetzt bedanken.

Vielen Dank.

----------

## Raze

Was noch zu beachten wäre .. 

In der Live-CD, ich habe auch 2 Platten, waren diese genau vertauscht. Wenn dir Grub also sagt, dass er auf der Platte nix findet, drück "c" im Grub, und dann gibst du 

```

root (hdN

```

ein, und schaust wo Grub ne ext2 (*) Partition erkennt. Das trägst du dann in Grub ein (ggf. strg - alt - entf, dann in er übersicht "e" zum editieren, anpassen, wenn er bootet, /boot mounten und fest in die grub.conf eintragen).

* = ext3 ist ein ext2 erweitert um ein Journal, Grub wird dir sagen es ist ein ext2

----------

## Farnelius

Also ich habe in grub.conf die Ergaenzung vorgenommen. 

Nun zeigt mir Grub beim booten von Windows zwar nicht an,

dass er keinen Inhalt auf der Platte faende, sondern, dass

das filesystem unbekannt sei (ich habe auf hda nur ntfs).

Was kann ich da jetzt machen?

----------

## ScytheMan

wie sieht denn im bios die boot reihenfolge aus? linux zuerst? windows zuerst? bootet windows wenn du die linux platte abklemmst?

evtl. musst du ein

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

nach chainloader +1 einfügen.

gruß scytheman

----------

## Farnelius

Im Prinzip muesste Windows schon auf der richtigen Platte sein, immerhin habe ich es auf hda installiert.

Ich hab trotzdem mal probiert mit map zu operieren. Leider vergebens. Er zeigt wieder nach root (hd0,0) unknown file system an?

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## Finswimmer

Klemm mal hdb komplett ab und schau, ob dann Windows bootet.

Wenn es dann streikt, hast du dir da irgendwas ruiniert.

Finswimmer

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Klemm mal hdb komplett ab und schau, ob dann Windows bootet.
> 
> Wenn es dann streikt, hast du dir da irgendwas ruiniert.

 evtl. den Loader von Windows - der sollte sich wiederherstellen lassen mit einer Windows-installations-CD.

----------

